# Dwarf Puffies



## kwokers (Feb 26, 2009)

Started up my first aquarium in five years a short time ago...since I've got a bit of free time again. The tank (10G) could use a few more plants, but I'm hoping the BST forums, plenty of sunlight, and diy Co2 will help with that.









They're not as chummy anymore, each staked out an "island" of plants after this picture.









Still have to clean the glass a bit...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Very nice shots of the little guys


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice photos!

They look a little hungry though


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

such cool little fish. I've been looking for some, but can't find em locally! 

lol


----------



## kwokers (Feb 26, 2009)

I've *tried* feeding them twice a day with frozen bloodworms, but they're not really going for them as readily as I hoped. Just started a snail colony with 4 pond snails...so they'll have to wait a while for those...it was all the Big Al's guy could find for me amazingly.

@ atclarkson: will gladly provide you with a few when/if they start breeding, they were only a dollar each at BA's 

thanks for the comments


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

haha, i know, they were sold out when i got there!!

Where you located? I have a tank full of about 30-40 pond snails you can have if i don't end up getting puffers


----------



## kwokers (Feb 26, 2009)

Just at the outskirts of Scarborough actually, which might be quite a trek if you're in Stouffville. Lol, don't give up on the puffers yet, they're totally worth the wait, what with their googly eyes and such.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

haha.... i know, they're such neat little guys... I'll have a gander at BA whitby tomorrow (my school is less than 10 mins away)


----------



## kwokers (Feb 26, 2009)

If you want a sure thing ...Big Al's Hamilton has them this week.

http://bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fish-Specials_5_6.jpg


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

wayyyyy too far for me. thanks tho


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Clarkson, I'm not too far from you and I know someone that has a few DPs left if you are still interested. Let me know and I will pass on the details to you or try and help you out.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

absolutely, markham is close enough! PM me with the details please


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

kwokers said:


> I've *tried* feeding them twice a day with frozen bloodworms, but they're not really going for them as readily as I hoped. Just started a snail colony with 4 pond snails...so they'll have to wait a while for those...it was all the Big Al's guy could find for me amazingly.
> 
> @ atclarkson: will gladly provide you with a few when/if they start breeding, they were only a dollar each at BA's
> 
> thanks for the comments


You'll probably want them to get used to frozen bloodworms. My two little guys are pigs, and they do eat bloodworms very well. I'm feeding at most once a day.

Although may not be as good as pond snails, you could also breed ramhorns, which are quite easy to breed and get pretty large.

Don't know how long you've had these guys, but if they are new I'd pay close attention to them for at least a couple of weeks to make sure they stay healthy.

I've had some bad experiences with Big Al's fishes on sale.

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

﻿My DP's love live snails, frozen bloodworms, and freeze dried tubifex worms. And in that order. I have read some place that freeze dried tubifex worms has too much air in them and when the DP eats the worm if gets too much air inside them. My guy and gals eat the freeze dried tubifex worms and crush the air out as they eat so they are no worse for wear. They have been eating freeze dried tubliflex worms once a day for way over a month now with no ill effects.
The smaller ones have troubles eating the larger frozen blood worms so they have modified a method to deal with this. When the blood worms are grabbed by one puffer another usually grabs the other end in their mouth and tugs the worm apart. Very amusing to watch . They also enjoy pulling bloodworms away from my fingers as well.
They are a very active and interesting fish and you can find out more from here: 
http://www.dwarfpuffers.com/


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Calmer said:


> ﻿My DP's love live snails, frozen bloodworms, and freeze dried tubifex worms. And in that order. I have read some place that freeze dried tubifex worms has too much air in them and when the DP eats the worm if gets too much air inside them. My guy and gals eat the freeze dried tubifex worms and crush the air out as they eat so they are no worse for wear. They have been eating freeze dried tubliflex worms once a day for way over a month now with no ill effects.
> The smaller ones have troubles eating the larger frozen blood worms so they have modified a method to deal with this. When the blood worms are grabbed by one puffer another usually grabs the other end in their mouth and tugs the worm apart. Very amusing to watch . They also enjoy pulling bloodworms away from my fingers as well.
> They are a very active and interesting fish and you can find out more from here:
> http://www.dwarfpuffers.com/


The air will cause infections that are very hard to treat and most of the time they die. It is the same as having them puff up. If they dont let out all the air the same thing will happen. It will cause infections. That is also why you should never have a puffer out of the water. When netting them into a bag it should be done under water. Not allowing the fish to be exposed to the air.


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

So far my mine seem to only eat snails. They haven't figured out that bloodworms are food yet and it is a pain because once the bloodworms hit the bottom they don't go for them and I have to scoop them out. I'm thinking about getting Lee's Worm Feeder. It is a cone with holes in it that floats and that way the worms stick out of the holes and what they don't eat you just take out easily.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Yep that's what I have heard. Unfortunately not many know to bag puffers properly underwater.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

FishyCracker said:


> So far my mine seem to only eat snails. They haven't figured out that bloodworms are food yet and it is a pain because once the bloodworms hit the bottom they don't go for them and I have to scoop them out. I'm thinking about getting Lee's Worm Feeder. It is a cone with holes in it that floats and that way the worms stick out of the holes and what they don't eat you just take out easily.


If that is the case then you are doing a great job they dont need blood worms. Blood worms are not a good staple for them they are just good as a filler. Same goes for most frozen foods like brine shrimp. Freeze dreid is better because it has a higher protein % but the air thing might be a problem. I guess you could soak the freeze dried in water before you feed them. You could try frozen mysis shrimp it has a higher protein % than blood worms and brine shrimp.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

WOW!!!! I'm looking for these things too! Thanks for the update! I'm going to hamiltons big als and buying pea puffers!


----------



## kwokers (Feb 26, 2009)

The female of the bunch has actually really taken to the frozen bloodworms, she's jumping into the turkey baster to grab them during feeding...the other two just spit them out and ignore the food when it hits the ground. Been like this for the entire week I've had them.

Thanks for the info about the air problem, hadn't read about that yet.

I've thought about the Lee's Worm Feeder, but I dunno how well they'd work with chunky, un-squiggling frozen worms.

Snail colony is set up...managed to get a grand total of 7 pond snails from Petsmart. It's slow going though, snail eggs still haven't hatched...


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

7.... lol go to another pet store, PS Markham had tons, i shoulda gotten more!


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

your puffers gotten friendly yet? I mean, coming up to see you at the glass and all that jazz? Mine are still hiding (oh,and devastating the snail population.... lol) They seem pretty well behaved so far tho, fingers crossed!


----------



## kwokers (Feb 26, 2009)

Two of them have cozied up to each other (male and a female)...They've even taking the same plant to sleep in  The other male is loafing around opting for the open water/substrate as a bed.

Frozen bloodworms are still iffy though and I've taken to sacrificing one snail every other day...should be good for a week.

They do come up to me whenever I go in the room, though I'm pretty sure they're expecting a snail or two when I do...


----------

